# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Windows 7 на MacBook Pro

## SDA

Сколько бы пользователи Mac ни упирались, сколько бы ни пытались в очередной раз сказать, что Mac OS – это их всё, массовая Windows всё равно иногда да требуется. То какой-нибудь файлик, после точки в котором значится ничто иное кроме как “exe”, нужно запустить, то полноценное общение с каким-нибудь устройством (на котором нет надкушенного яблока) жизненно необходимо, то ещё что.

Другими словами, операционная система Microsoft всё равно время от времени может пригодиться. И лучше, чтобы она была в такие моменты под рукой, а не где-то там, на каком-то расчудесном компьютере, что включается лишь по праздникам да выходным дням. То есть лучше было бы, если б она в моём конкретном случае всегда была на верном MacBook Pro.

дальше http://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/41889

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

До конца года Apple пообещала выпустить Boot Camp, полностью совместимый с Windows 7, после чего отпадут все проблемы с драйверами.

----------


## SDA

Лично я считаю ставить Windows на MacBook не целесообразным. Поставил бы на аймак, исключительно из за игр, да и то старую, добрую хрюшу, а не севен  :Smiley:

----------


## Bansardo

Моё мнение, ставить на маки виндовс все равно что помочиться на вечный огонь. Извеняюсь заранее. 
Использую венду тока на параллелсе из-за того что возникает необходимость программирования в среде Delphi/C++ Builder.
А разве нету игр под макос? Помоему куча всего!

----------

